# Congés



## Cat5 (3 Août 2022)

*Bonjour, j'ai acquis 3 semaines de congés que je devais initialement prendre du 12 août 2022 au 03 septembre 2022 or mon employeur me licencie au 31 août 2022 puis prendre mes congés du 10 au 31 et le 10 est il inclus ? *


----------



## kikine (3 Août 2022)

si les congés sont acquis le préavis est repoussé


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

C'est pas dans ce sens que cela marche. 
On ne décale  ses congés en fonction du préavis mais on décale la fin du préavis en fonction des cp.


----------



## Cat5 (3 Août 2022)

En fait d'un commun accord nous avons compris les congés dans le préavis mais le parent employeur ne veut terminer le contrat le 31 août ce qui ne me dérange pas je veux juste avoir pris tous mes congés avant la fin du contrat


----------



## Cat5 (3 Août 2022)

De plus j'ai déjà signé ma lettre de licenciement sans penser à mes congés car j'ai déjà eu beaucoup de soucis à faire entendre mon droit aux indemnités compensatrices de congés pour que finalement le parent refuse de me la verser


----------



## Pioupiou (3 Août 2022)

La nouvelle  convention autorise la pose de cp sur le préavis mais l'accord doit résulter d'un écrit clair et  non équivoque de ce choix à votre détriment surtout financier.
Attention vous devrez  être en cp avec tous vos employeurs en même temps.


----------



## Cat5 (3 Août 2022)

Oui nous avons bien inscrit dans la lettre de licenciement notre accord pour que les congés soient pris en compte dans le préavis mais aucune date n'est inscrite et honnêtement j'ai accepté que les congés soient dans le préavis sans que cela ne m'arrange je 'ai fait un geste puis elle refuse mes indemnités compensatrices j' aimerai quand même qu'il y ai au moins un respect des droits du travail concernant mon nombre de jours de congés.


----------



## kikine (4 Août 2022)

et bien vous vous êtes bien faite avoir...
vous aurez une carence plus longue de pôle emploi
elle n' a pas a refuser de payer l'ICCP si tel est le cas informez là que vous ferez un référé aux prud'hommes


----------

